# Digicam to be used as webcam.



## sr123 (Oct 19, 2007)

Hello,

I have a Panasonic lumix dmc fz8 digicam. It has video mode as well. Is it possible by any means that I can use it as a webcam ???  

I connect the cam via a USB cable to my laptop. 

Can this be done by the help of any software ? Please help.  

Thanks.


----------



## VideoEditingIndia (Oct 20, 2007)

Which software you are using now?

Try this: *ashwinkp.blogspot.com/2006/04/sw-hack-make-any-digital-camera-to-act.html


----------

